# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Lập trình game với XNA (C#), dành cho HS,SV

## dunghoang

Chào các bạn nay mình xin giới thiệu 1 4rum mới thành lập chuyên trao đổi về XNA là

*http://www.XNAVN.com*



Mình xin nói sơ về XNA,




> *Chào các bạn!*
> *- XNA là gì?*
> Các bạn hiểu nôm na thế này nhé, XNA như 1 thư viện hỗ trợ C# trong phần lập trình Game. XNA không như các Game Engine khác vì XNA là chúng ta phải code thật sự, phải ngồi viết từng dòng code. 
> *- Đặc điểm của XNA:*
> . XNA được Microsoft cung cấp miễn phí.
> . XNA hoạt động trên C#, Visual Studio 2008 (XNA ver 3.0 và 3.1), Visual Studio 2010 (XNA ver 4.0) vì thế nên khi lập trình bạn không cần thuộc 100% lệnh.
> . XNA cho ta 1 khuân mẫu, chúng ta chỉ cần code theo cấu trúc đó.
> 
> => XNA phù hợp với sinh viên, học sinh rất dễ học.


 - Trong thời gian vừa qua mình tìm hiểu về XNA với sự giúp đỡ của *Zstar* (Admin CodeProVN ), *HuyenSat* (Admin XVNA ). Trong khi tìm hiểu mình thấy rất hứng thú với XNA vì thế mình và HuyenSat quyết định thành lập 1 diễn đàn về XNA cho mọi người chia sẻ kiến thức với nhau.
- Chúng ta hãy chung sức phát triển nền công nghiệp Game cho nước nhà nào.

----------

